# créer une application sur AppleScipt.



## 16AZERTY (28 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et à toute.

Voila mon problème, je ne suis pas tré douer pour la programation et jaurai besoin d'aide:

Je souhaiterais par le biais d'apple script faire qu'une imprimante imprime toutes les 30 minute une photo, 
je sais vous allez trouvez cela  idiot mais ci quelqu'un peu me donner un petit coup de main...
Merci par avance et bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2009)

bonjour

le facile
Soit tu adaptes des scripts existants

soit tu construis ton script ( via Applescript editor ou Automator et c'est eux qui codent
 il suffit de mimer l'action ou de cocher des choix)

soit plus costaud
tu écris de A à Z après avoir appris la syntaxe d'Applescript
mais ca je déconseille quand on fait des fautes d'orthographe tous les 2 mots , car ca réclame d'écrire sans une seule faute les lignes de code
 (zéro, nada , une erreur et...  ca marche pas)


----------



## sisolo (30 Octobre 2012)

bonsoir a tous
j'ai actuellement un petit soucis avec automator.
sous leopard j'avais des script pour traiter l'audio, qui sous lion ne fonctionne plus.
ma question est de savoir comment supprimer des symboles devant chaque nom de fichiers et  dossiers compatibles avec lion?
le résultat que je veux obtenir et de limiter les doublons avec des rajout de symboles ou chiffres devant ou après chaque nom.
manque de connaissance avec les script et de patience avec automator ou l'inverse je m'en remet a vous.
merci


----------

